

The world's most 'liveable' cities - jeo1234
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/08/daily-chart-5

======
thisrod
Note this criticism in Crikey:

[http://blogs.crikey.com.au/theurbanist/2015/08/19/is-
being-t...](http://blogs.crikey.com.au/theurbanist/2015/08/19/is-being-the-
worlds-most-liveable-city-such-a-big-deal/)

